# Indonesian Sawmill-No OSHA Here



## Tom Smart (Nov 8, 2018)

Nice wood. And it looks like they all have their fingers and toes.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Nov 8, 2018)

Wonder what kind of tree it is... looks like they wrote imam on the end of the log, but google isn’t too helpful when you search ‘imam’.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 8, 2018)

What type of wood is that Tom? Beautiful wood! Tony


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 8, 2018)

Tony said:


> What type of wood is that Tom? Beautiful wood! Tony


I wanted to know that too. Reading though the comments the original poster identifies it as suar wood.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 8, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> I wanted to know that too. Reading though the comments the original poster identifies it as suar wood.



Aka Monkeypod? Gorgeous stuff!


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 9, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Aka Monkeypod? Gorgeous stuff!


Yeah, Doc, I think I read someplace it was also called monkeypod. One article I read said to stay away from Indonesian Suar wood, especially thick cut stuff because it is not properly dried and will crack, twist, warp and get moldy. I’m guessing that’s why they were nailing boards on the ends, to help with it splitting.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

